# New Orleans Ladies



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

For those not familiar with the song here is the the original

Louisiana Laroux

Here's the young fella's Rendition, I was quite impressed.

Young Fellas rendition


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW!! Great rendition by the Young Fellas!! Beautiful song, too!!







Thanks for sharing!
Darlene


----------

